# Letting water sit out...Myth?



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

I was talking to a long time fish owner yesterday, and she said that the tradition of letting water sit out for 24hrs wasn't just to get rid of chlorine (which it doesn't really do), but to let compressed gas in the water air out so the fish wouldn't get gas bubble disease. Is that correct? And if so, does water conditioner have any affect on these gases?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No offense to you but I need to rant a bit...

That rule is dead and gone. 24 hours gets rid of chlorine, but chloramine remains in the water. Water conditioner is a must unless you get really clean, non polluted rain water, or well water.

End rant.

Basically, 24 hours is just to have chlorine evaporate. Nothing else. Water conditioner must be used.

If he refers to bubbles that form on the tanks... I've never noticed harm. I use a "python" siphon so I put fresh tap water right back into my tanks and then add dechlor.


----------



## Zero186 (Feb 21, 2012)

The only time I let my water sit for any amount of time is when using salt.


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, I get the chlorine/chloramine concept. I feel your frustration, I've tried to correct as many people as I can who are in favor of using this method over a conditioner. That's actually how the topic came up. I was asking my friend if she knew that the 24 hr, loss of chlorine rule was a myth and she sprang the gas bubble disease thing on me. I am finding sources for gas bubble disease, so that is a real disease. This seems to agree with my friend:
http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=37421

But a lot of the other cases seem to be in filtration systems that are over saturating the water with oxygen.

The reason I'm interested in this is because about a year ago, I got some cories, which were slowly acclimated to conditioned, heated tap water. They formed bubbles around the gills, got pop eyes, and died, despite all my efforts. I'm wondering if this is what happened. I've never had a problem at school, but my tap water at home comes out white at first because of all of the bubbles. If this is really a thing, I want to know before I bring my bettas home over the summer, so I can get my parents to set out some water before I get there.


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

I have always heard that it was for the pH to stabilize...

I have found that bubbles form or don't form just as commonly with or without aging. I think that the way I pour the water in has a much greater effect - quickly pouring it in will have bubbles, carefully pouring will not.

I do frequent enough changes that I don't think the slight change in pH is going to have any effect. If I were changing pH for my fish, however, I would probably be more careful and check it after aging.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm fairly sure that those gas bubbles will go away if you stir your water or pour it slowly anyway. I scoop my water from a bucket into a jug and pour it really slowly from there so as not to disturb my plants, and I have never seen any gas bubbles.

Another problem with leaving it is that is cools to room temperature - I like to run it at 80 degrees so I can add it to my tank at the right temperature.


----------



## mcturtle (Mar 15, 2012)

Speaking from past tragedy, it is important to let your water sit to release gas. This is especially important if your water comes out of the tap under high pressure. If those little bubbles form in the tank they can basically gas your betta to death. The water conditioner is necessary to remove chlorine/chloramine, but water with a lot of air in it needs to sit for a bit to remove the gas. I find an hour will usually do it, but I leave my water overnight anyway.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

I would think it depends on your water source. The water I use at school leaves a few bubbles which aren't really an issue. Rosie enjoys popping them, actually.
The water I use from home, however, is different because I get it from our utility sink, which is basically bubble overkill. Now that I think of it, I should really find another water source at home, hahahaha. But at school, I use the same method as MrV, siphoning the old out and then using the siphon to put new water in.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We use our water right from the tap, add conditioner and into the tank. I have never, in the last year, let water sit. I have cats, a dog and two toddlers... my bucket would have dinkies, cat hair, cat litter and half a PB&J sammich if I left it for more than 15mins LOL I have noticed no ill effects with my fish, and most of mine have passed from issues they came home with.


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, I think I'm going to be safe and have my parents set some water out the night before. Like I said, my water comes out white there are so many bubbles, and I have had that past issue with the cories. 
It seems like this might be dependent on where you live/how your water is processed. I'd rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My water does come out extremely bubbly - almost fizzy - but again, stirring it and then pouring it slowly gets rid of all of them in my water.


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> My water does come out extremely bubbly - almost fizzy - but again, stirring it and then pouring it slowly gets rid of all of them in my water.


Your post made me realize - I stir mine quite well when preparing it for the tank. I do not believe that just pouring a few ml of conditioner in is instantly going to make all the water safe, so usually mix it around with my hand for about a minute. 

I don't think i have ever had bubbles using premixed water... Thinking hard, I have only had serious bubbles form when I was setting up a tank for the first time and poured the water in first then added conditioner. (And didn't stir it much or at all)

I would think that stirring the water for a minute or two is enough to release the gases. Gas escapes from water very readily - the same slight agitation on the surface that helps oxygenate the water will let any added CO2 escape in a matter of minutes. (Something that is a big deal if you are doing a planted tank.) 

A bit of research on the gas bubble disease shows that it happens in a matter of minutes, not hours or days, and that water will not continue to be supersaturated unless it is continually agited to that level. It is common more in large scale situations, such as below waterfalls and dams where the water is constantly churned. In aquariums, running high pressure tap water directly into the tank will also do it... But putting water in a bucket and stirring it around or putting it into a bottle and giving it a few shakes will release the gas.

If you are preparing your water before you put it into your tank, I don't think it would be a problem. If you do 100% water changes and add your conditioner with minimal stirring, then it might become an issue. 

(Disclaimer: I am not an expert, and this info is gleaned from about 15 minutes of online research. :lol: )


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

For arguments sake (haha) I do 100% changes only on all my tanks with water that's not left to sit. I add conditioner, stir for about 45seconds and add. I have city treated water, I don't know if that makes a difference. Also the pipes in a house make a difference. My old apt, the water was horrid. My last apartment, the water wasn't safe to drink. This apartment seems ok.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

bubbles from tap water clings to the glass inside my tanks. I get a turkey baster and blast them off the walls


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The funny part is that I went on my water district website to find the hardness of my water and I found a question page that had this on it. Chlorine will be evaporated, but they don't use chlorine any more, they use chlormine. So you still need water conditioner.

Mr. Vampire for they Python how do you add conditioner before added to the tank water with the python and similar water changes?


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

My water pressure is immense and I've not had a problem. I use a mixer tap because like pitluvs I have a daughter and cats and can't risk the water getting contaminated by curious kitties with litter and who knows what else on their feet and an almost perminatly grubby fingered toddler splashing about in it. I run the water very slowly through the filter and always without fail use water conditioner. I always thought the water standing was to get the temp stabilised and to let dechlorinator do it's job before putting it in the tank.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

How on earth would you get the water back up to the right temp if it's been left out? I did this last summer when my house was 90 degrees in August and I had just gotten my first betta.


----------

